# Problème d'affichage imessage ipod à iphone



## aminatjn (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un iPod touch 4eme génération avec l'iOS 5.1. Je communique régulièrement avec imessage, mais avec un de mes correspondants, nous rencontrons les mêmes bugs d'affichage des imessages. 

Lorsque je lui envoie un message ma bulle est bleue, jusque là tout va bien. Mais lorsque je reçois la réponse de mon correspondant, son message se place dans mon côté de la conversation, il est dans une bulle bleue à droite au lieu d'être grise à gauche. Même chose pour mon correspondant. Du coup aucun de nous deux ne reçois d'alerte "nouveau message" puisque c'est comme si on n'en recevait jamais car tout se place du côté droit en bleu.

J'ai activé/désactivé l'option imessage, redémarrer l'ipod, rien à faire.. Que faire pour résoudre ce problème ??

Merci d'avance


----------

